
Finding people to launch a startup - idontwork4ibm
Throwaway account due to my current employment.<p>I have a strong tech background (who doesn&#x27;t here?) and I have successfully created (and sold) a startup in the past.<p>When I created my first startup I self funded it and did it by myself. I believe I would be more successful in launching a new one if I had a partner with a business&#x2F;marketing&#x2F;finance background.<p>I know many people like me (engineers) but I don&#x27;t know anybody that could co-found a startup with me.<p>I have looked at websites like cofounderslab but I looks like its filled with people like me or sales people with an idea but no tech background (not a good fit).<p>Any advice and how to find somebody on the east cost, reliable, dedicated and with enough tech experience to found a company?<p>Cheers!
======
nnn1234
Building out a network to do just that. Not live yet. Would you be interested
in being a beta user for our campaign? Please go to crowdraising.co

------
cjbenedikt
what kind of startup are you looking to launch? my background is
business/finance

~~~
idontwork4ibm
Maybe we can talk privately? What's a good way to contact you?

~~~
cjbenedikt
email:cjbenedikt@yahoo.com

